# Kwazar / Mercury pro double trigger sprayers....



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

anybody got some link to these?

i fancy trying the .5L / 1L double action triggers, but they are not the cheapest. especiall with the £9 postage on them from this place :doublesho

http://www.flowtechniques.co.uk/_-Mercury_05_litre_Double-Action_Trigger_Spray-_product/?pid=1163

with thanks to Miracle Detail for the link  :argie:

(oh, and i DO NOT WANT the wilkos 59p items, i dont care should they be cheaper and just as good, so dont start  :lol

TIA :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i think detailers domain uses these - just seen them in the audi Q7 thread in the studio..


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Why not ask for someone local to collect and post em on?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i can get the 500ml for £5 and 1l orange ones for £8. postage shouldn't be that much they are very light.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

in THAT case, pm sent  lol


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've got them - they're worth it... may be a few for sale this weekend, who knows...

T


----------



## GoldCoast (Dec 7, 2008)

Valet pro do the replacement triggers for these


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

i bought them from detailers domain there great !!! not cheap but i dont spend a ton on detailing goodies so i splurge once on a while:thumb:.. the double pump trigger is a must for a pro detailer!!! will for sure save your hands from carpol tunnel in the future possibly..


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

I use the 1L mercury pro double action sprayers they are great but smart wheels killed the double action trigger within 2 weeks, apart from that they are great sprayers & by far the best I've used 

Baz


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

where you get them from barry?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Just bought 4 of these (triggers only) the other week.
I recited the website's delivery prices to the (a bit clueless) lady taking the order - think she was putting me down for courier delivery, and I persuaded her to use RM since the same prices extends to over here as does the mainland.
Anyway, the upshot of which was £3.50, as per the website's weight category prices, to give a total of £21 odd inc VAT.

The black ones off the Watchman range are exactly the same - all triggers use Viton seals - but you need to ask for those, as the Mercury only shows R, B, G, Y.

For whatever reason, my 4 all had a bit of liquid in them, so I squeezed the triggers a few times to dispel it. The spring seems to be quite highly tensioned, as there's a fair bit of push on return.
Not had a chance to try them out yet, but I am surprised to hear Barry's wheel duty one failed.
That's principally the reason behind going for Viton seal ones over standard ones.
I do know that the local MB dealership changed from AS to AG, since they had problems specifically with their wheels being damaged, I presume by Smart Wheels.
So maybe it's not such a surprise after all.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i have the larger 1.5L hand held pressure sprayer, 1 with neat smart wheels, one with it mixed 4:1, and they have both lasted over a year

also have the big 5L ones, ive just replaced both seals in the pump / pressure bit, as i didnt know you had to keep them lubed up, or else they screw up inside

cant wait to try some of the smaller ones  :lol: how sad


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> where you get them from barry?


From the link you posted Ian, I went to the place so I could see them before I bought, came away with 20  ha ha. Check the site as they do better deals for 10+

The one that failed had neat AS SM in I just changed the trigger for an old chemical resistant, others are fine with g101, diluted as sm, G&T remover, IPA etc


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

PJS said:


> Just bought 4 of these (triggers only) the other week.
> I recited the website's delivery prices to the (a bit clueless) lady taking the order - think she was putting me down for courier delivery, and I persuaded her to use RM since the same prices extends to over here as does the mainland.
> Anyway, the upshot of which was £3.50, as per the website's weight category prices, to give a total of £21 odd inc VAT.
> 
> ...


When I was at the place I asked the girl about the seals she stated they were viton, I am going to be keeping an eye on the durability of them if another fails soon I will be on the phone asking questions, I dont mind paying for quality but if that quality item fails then it has to be sorted you know  as these are not cheap & should last a good while ( hopefully ha ha)

Baz


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Bought one of these from my local wilco motosave yesterday, £6.99 for the 1L ones. I'm that impressed with it i went and ordered another 2 this morning as they only had the one in stock.
Forgot to ask them if they can get the 500ml ones but will ask on tuesday when i pick the others up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Keep watching guys as ive got some coming in soon:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

really? do tell 

looks like ill pop down again soon :lol:


----------



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

Best sprayers I've used... hands down. I'm definately stocking up on them from Detailers Domain


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I've used them for some time now, they're very good. I use the smaller 500ml bottles for claying and the 1 ltr bottles for degreasers/wheel cleaner/APCs. I can also vouch for the Orion Pro+, currently using it for a pre-wash mixture, as well as the Venus pumpsprayers. 

The bottles will also fit most foamlances, I switched mine for a Kwazar bottle, and now it's not tilting when it's empty.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well if marks getting some in, then all that needs to be decided, is what colour to choose  :lol:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I went for the blue ones so that they would match my Zaino/gritguard buckets a little. 


















Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

autobrite-direct said:


> Keep watching guys as ive got some coming in soon:thumb:


That'll be good, as I need some more 500ml bottles - would be good if you sold the heads and bottles separately as well.

Bottles are really good, as they don't fall over when near empty, but I like the black Cannon trigger head that you do for things like glass/QD.

T


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

Ayone who knows who maufactures these sprayers?

// Marcin


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

My AS rep has just bought into a new area so I have a new rep.
When I saw him a couple of days ago, to my surprise he had a whole range of them. When I asked him why I hadn't seen them before, he was as suprised as all the reps from the region stock up from the same place and he's always had them.
So my comment would be ask your AS rep to stock them :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

^^ whats your rep chucking them out at? 

ive asked mine, and he has no intention of stocking them :lol: he over chargers on the 5L sprayers, so i can see the little ones being expensive, even if he did :lol:


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

What did AS charge for them?

Best regards/


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We're now stocking the 0.5 and 1 litre sprayers like these under our own brand, cheaper too.. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> We're now stocking the 0.5 and 1 litre sprayers like these under our own brand, cheaper too.. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


oooo, how much? pics?


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

There on the website

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/bulk-valeting.php

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/mercury-05-litre-double-action-trigger-bottlesprayer-2751-p.asp

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=182685


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> ^^ whats your rep chucking them out at?
> 
> ive asked mine, and he has no intention of stocking them :lol: he over chargers on the 5L sprayers, so i can see the little ones being expensive, even if he did :lol:


I'm pretty sure he said they were £5 and £10 for the 0.5ltr and 1ltr bottles.
Sounded expensive to me so didn't get any, but don't know how much they are elsewhere as I've always used the standard 1ltr with grey chem res head.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> My AS rep has just bought into a new area so I have a new rep.
> When I saw him a couple of days ago, to my surprise he had a whole range of them. When I asked him why I hadn't seen them before, he was as suprised as all the reps from the region stock up from the same place and he's always had them.
> So my comment would be ask your AS rep to stock them :thumb:


+ 1 for the above, its where i got mine. £5 & £10


----------



## kuflik (Jun 15, 2010)

Pravda said:


> Ayone who knows who maufactures these sprayers?
> 
> // Marcin


I know They made them in Poland (AFAIK).
http://kwazar.com.pl/
They are actualy quite cheap here


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

Haha, perfect.

Thanks!


----------

